# assassin snail food questions



## Charingx (Aug 10, 2010)

After a couple of nights of sucking out two or three dozen pond snails from my 20L, I decided to get an assassin snail. His name is Phil Collins. He's great. I am down to about two or three snail sightings a night. Fine by me. 

I am a bit worried about starving Phil. My pond snails are so small that I wonder if he is getting enough to eat. Every once an a while I will attach a few freeze-dried bloodworms or baby shrimp to my veggie clip. I think I am going to get some sinking shrimp pellets. Does anyone have any other suggestions as to when to feed Phil?

Also, I have some fish flakes that lists copper sulfate as an ingredient. It's at the bottom of the list. Is this going to be hazardous to Phil?


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

My assassins eat whatever makes its way to the bottom of the tank. I feed mostly frozen foods. They swarm to the big chunks of beefheart (the regular ol' kind you can get at Petco/Petsmart).


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually, regular cocktail shrimp (as in people-food shrimp) are a great source of protein for carnivorous critters. I used to always toss a few into my homemade beefheart mixtures back when I was raising tons of angels. But anyway, chop the cocktail shrimp up into little pieces and use them like any frozen food - conveniently, they also sink if you want to just drop a little piece into the tank.

We had a single leftover shrimp from dinner last night, for instance, so this morning I chopped it up and gave a little piece to my angels, some to my discus, a little piece to my cherry shrimp (yay, cannibalism), and several pieces to my loaches (who immediately all got into a melee fight over who got to eat it all... they don't share well, lol).

Beyond that, if you have another tank that still has lots of snails, you can always pluck them out and plop them in for Phil to hunt down 

All that said... Phil is one snail. As long as there's a tiny bit of something in there for him to snack on here and there, he'll be fine


----------

